# Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or direct

## flamingpi6C73

Hey, I am using a Linksys WPC54GS card and when I try 

# dhcpcd wlan0

Error, dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Anywhere I've gone they either say that the driver is broken or the kernel doesnt have it built in.  I updated the kernel a while ago, and it was working before the update, and I am using the same driver, but I dont know what else I could build into the kernel that would make it right.

/usr/src/linux/.config:

```

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=y

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_IPW2100=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=y

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=y

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=y

CONFIG_ATMEL=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=y

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=y

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=y

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=y

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=y

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=y

```

If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it

oh, yeah, I am also using ndiswrapper

----------

## erik258

hi!  I think I know what your problem might be.  You updated the kernel sources, and broke compatibility with your out-of-kernel-sources (externally provided, i mean) modules such as ndiswrapper.  Try rebuilding them, that may well be your problem.  If you have any other externally provided modules you may need to rebuild them too.  But start with ndiswrapper.  

I had this problem a bit ago.  I was really worried about my wireless AP until I realized that all i needed to do was sync up the madwifi package with my kernel.  Then, the problem 'magically' disappeared.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

That would make sense, but since the kernel update I have actually done 

# emerge -e world

because a bunch of other things broke.  This still isnt working though.

I'll try anyway though.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

nope... still get the same error message.

----------

## erik258

emerge -e world isn't going to recompile kernel i don't think.

----------

## flamingpi6C73

right... but that's not what you said... I already recompiled the kernel, and after doing so, I have done the emerge -e world.

----------

## erik258

oh, right.  sorry, i guess i was confused.  

I guess it must be some config in your kernel.  You could compare the two configurations i guess...

----------

## flamingpi6C73

heh, here's the problem with that... i stupidly deleted the old kernel config.  and also I posted the config for the wireless cards, and I have all card possibilities enabled, at least the ones in that section of the config.  There's got to be something else that I'm not aware of.

----------

## UberLord

Try upgrading to dhcpcd-3

It may not work but you should get a better error message (hopefully)

----------

## erik258

Could  it be neither the kernel nor wifi driver, but something else?  pcmcia-cs maybe?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

dhcpcd-3.0.9 gives the exact same error message.

I think my pcmcia is working fine because ndiswrapper -l outputs this:

lsbcmnds : driver installed

        device (14E4:4318) present

----------

## erik258

are all the modules loaded?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

wow... I'm brilliant... no... ndiswrapper is not... how do I get it to load at boot again?

----------

## UberLord

Googling implies that although the driver is fine, there is a problem loading the firmware for your card. Check your logs for any firmware related errors.

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> Googling implies that although the driver is fine, there is a problem loading the firmware for your card. Check your logs for any firmware related errors.

 

Certainly possible, UberLord, but consider whether this doesn't suggest that it's not the case: 

```

lsbcmnds : driver installed

device (14E4:4318) present
```

at any rate, firmware hasn't changed i don't think in this case.  

[/i]

flamingpi6C73, i'm not sure how to get ndiswrapper running at boot, but if it's anything like every kernel module I ever had to load at boot time, just putting the name of the module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 should do it.  If you need options passed to the kernel you'll have to put them somewhere else, maybe /etc/modules.d/ or something, but i just don't remember.

----------

## UberLord

 *erik258 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Googling implies that although the driver is fine, there is a problem loading the firmware for your card. Check your logs for any firmware related errors. 
> 
> Certainly possible, UberLord, but consider whether this doesn't suggest that it's not the case: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That has no indication whether firmware was loaded successfully or not.

There have been some recent upheavals in udev regarding firmware.

I would try udev-104-r7 and any udev version <90 to see if that fixes.

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That has no indication whether firmware was loaded successfully or not.
> 
> There have been some recent upheavals in udev regarding firmware.
> ...

 

I've always considered the developers the experts, so I'll take your word for it ; ) I don't have any firmware-requirements myself and don't need ndiswrapper for my Atheros wifi cards; madwifi-ng takes good care of me.  

however, before you go through too much of that, flamingpi6C73, you might want to start by seeing if it works right now if the module is loaded ; ))

----------

## flamingpi6C73

well, when the module is loaded, dhcpcd wlan0 gives me another error... but I understand and can handle this one

Error, wlan0: dhcpcd already running (/var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid)

So that seems to have been the problem.  I also realized why I thought it was running.  I had ndiswrapper in /etc/modules which is incorrect.  However, it doesnt seem to work properly with it in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 either.  It loads but for some reason dhcpcd wlan0 gives me the same error, I decided I would try the ndiswrapper -m that supposedly makes it so it loads every time wlan0 is called.  We shall see...

well... that didn't work either... oh well at least I know what the problem was now

----------

## erik258

you know more than that my friend.  is this akin to the error message displayed prominently at the console?   

```
dan@pascal ~ $ su -

Password: 

pascal ~ # dhcpcd eth0

****  dhcpcd: already running

****  dhcpcd: if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file

pascal ~ # 

```

do the same thing again after trying this line

```
# killall -KILL dhcpcd
```

and if that doesn't work try again after 

```
rm /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid
```

I highly recommend you make sure that pid (cat the file /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid to see the pid) isn't still a running process.  If it is, use kill to kill it.  

this has nothing to do with your wlan card, and is totally isolated to dhcpcd !!! Yay!!!

----------

## flamingpi6C73

yes, however I would still like to get ndiswrapper working at boot... I have tried a number of things, and none of them work.  I have to run modprobe ndiswrapper to get it working even though lsmod shows that ndiswrapper is running.

----------

## erik258

So, the module gets loaded at boot.  But either it isn't getting loaded properly, or maybe the module is fine and the device just needs to be started with something analogous to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ?

----------

## flamingpi6C73

# dhcpcd wlan0

Error, wlan0: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

# dhcpcd wlan0

Error, wlan0: dhcpcd already running (/var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid)

# rm /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid 

# dhcpcd wlan0

Error, wlan0: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

# rm /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid 

# modprobe ndiswrapper

# dhcpcd wlan0

Error, wlan0: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           132980  0 

Ok... so apparently that was not entirely the problem...

----------

## erik258

nope.  guess not.  

maybe it's time to move on to 

 *Uberlord wrote:*   

> That has no indication whether firmware was loaded successfully or not.
> 
> There have been some recent upheavals in udev regarding firmware.
> 
> I would try udev-104-r7 and any udev version <90 to see if that fixes.

 

----------

## flamingpi6C73

ok, well the newest version of udev still gives the same error.

----------

